# Elk huntin



## Budda (Oct 20, 2017)

If you could book a Elk hunt with any outfitter, who would you go wit?  Outfitter I been huntin with has definitely went downhill.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 24, 2017)

I hunted with these folks a few years ago.  Thought they were good:

http://moonvalleyoutfitters.com/


----------



## james hyde (Oct 26, 2017)

Following! I feel the same with the folks I have been using Budda.


----------



## mr otter (Nov 6, 2017)

Avalanche outfitters, Redstone Colorado ask for Josh 970-963-1144.  Www. redstonestables.com


----------



## Budda (Nov 14, 2017)

Robust Redhorse said:


> I hunted with these folks a few years ago.  Thought they were good:
> 
> http://moonvalleyoutfitters.com/



Can you pm me some info about yer hunt.


----------



## Budda (Nov 14, 2017)

mr otter said:


> Avalanche outfitters, Redstone Colorado ask for Josh 970-963-1144.  Www. redstonestables.com



His website is done for


----------



## mr otter (Nov 15, 2017)

Budda said:


> His website is done for



Talked to Josh and website should be back up soon.  Hunted with him for years, great hunting and great service!


----------



## QuackAddict (Nov 15, 2017)

*Avalanche Outfitters*

I have elk hunted with Avalanche Outfitters since 2004 and have done a self guided drop camp every time. I have been fortunate to have killed 6 bulls in 12 hunts and at least person in our group has taken an elk every year. It is incredible country and not only has big elk but some big mule deer as well.  They always have great setups for their camps that are close to good water.  

I skipped last year for the birth of my daughter and was truly blessed this year after shooting my biggest bull yet with a muzzleloader on opening morning. He is a 7x6 and scored 342".

I've hunted quite a few of their camps so if you end up going let me know and I will give you some intel on where to find the elk.


----------



## mr otter (Nov 18, 2017)

The website is back up and running if any of y’all want to check it out. www.redstonestables.com. There is a cool video of an Big archery bull kill!


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 29, 2017)

If I were booking a hunt I would probably go with an outfitter in New Mexico, and preferrably on private land


----------



## mr otter (Dec 6, 2017)

deers2ward said:


> If I were booking a hunt I would probably go with an outfitter in New Mexico, and preferrably on private land



Those hunts are nice but non residents on private land will be spending upwards of $8000 for tag and trespass fees.  Avalanche outfitters starts drop camps at $1800 a week


----------



## TAP (Dec 19, 2017)

For you guys hunting with Avalanche, how hard is it to get non-resident tags?  How many points did you have to get a draw for Unit 43.

I have a summer home 15 miles away from redstone and have been thinking about a fall trip for elk/deer in the next couple of years.  I know the redstone/marble/crystal river area fairly well.  I'll reach out to Josh next summer but was just curious about the tag availability for out of state.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 21, 2017)

TAP said:


> For you guys hunting with Avalanche, how hard is it to get non-resident tags?  How many points did you have to get a draw for Unit 43.
> 
> I have a summer home 15 miles away from redstone and have been thinking about a fall trip for elk/deer in the next couple of years.  I know the redstone/marble/crystal river area fairly well.  I'll reach out to Josh next summer but was just curious about the tag availability for out of state.


Archery season and 2nd and 3rd rifle seasons are over the counter for bull elk and bear.  Mule deer take 1-2 preference points to draw.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 23, 2017)

TAP said:


> For you guys hunting with Avalanche, how hard is it to get non-resident tags?  How many points did you have to get a draw for Unit 43.
> 
> I have a summer home 15 miles away from redstone and have been thinking about a fall trip for elk/deer in the next couple of years.  I know the redstone/marble/crystal river area fairly well.  I'll reach out to Josh next summer but was just curious about the tag availability for out of state.



I sent you a PM with my contact info. Give me a call and I will tell you everything I know about Avalanche Outfitters and the my experience with hunting 43.


----------



## zedex (Jan 9, 2018)

Some friends and I go to the mainland to hunt elk. Who to guide is a matter of where you are going. Idaho has a great elk hunt and plenty of them. No guide needed, just some homework


----------



## Budda (Feb 18, 2018)

zedex said:


> Some friends and I go to the mainland to hunt elk. Who to guide is a matter of where you are going. Idaho has a great elk hunt and plenty of them. No guide needed, just some homework



thats where we usually go


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 19, 2018)

Following.................
my dream of heading back out west and looking for elk has been delayed for awhile.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 5, 2018)

My wife threw our applications in for a cow elk hunt on the Inn of the Mountain Gods so we should know something in the next few weeks, if not drawn, off to Colorado again to stomp the Rocky's again. I think she is trying to tell me something about sleeping in a tent when its in the 20's at night?


----------



## Budda (Apr 3, 2018)

Putting in fer Idaho again.   Not in time to put in fer others.


----------

